

Prove Your Haskell for Great Safety: Dependent Types - jc79
https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/konn/prove-your-haskell-for-great-safety/dependent-types-in-haskell

======
mark_l_watson
Very nice writeup. BTW, I signed up for a 1 year personal subscription to
fpcomplete earlier this year - even though I only use it an hour or two a week
for brushing up on my Haskell, I really like it.

